# a few shots from Texas



## jasonp1 (Nov 17, 2009)

W. TX actually
Chisos Mnts








Santa Elena
















Adobe near the Rio Grande








Rio Grande River








Jason


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

Spectacular photos! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## TheLion (Jul 26, 2009)

very beautiful, have you used a polarization filter?


----------



## jasonp1 (Nov 17, 2009)

TheLion said:


> very beautiful, have you used a polarization filter?


I do sometimes but not on these.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Stunning shots! Thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent shots - do you mind sharing your camera/settings?


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Very nice shots~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Beautiful shots, man. I try to get down their once-a-year for a 6 day canoe trip through the Lower Canyons of the Rio Grande.


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

BenL said:


> Excellent shots - do you mind sharing your camera/settings?


Judging by the EXIF data he used a Canon 40D camera and possibly a Canon 10-22mm f/3.5-f/4.5 EF-S USM lens


----------



## jasonp1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Haf said:


> Judging by the EXIF data he used a Canon 40D camera and possibly a Canon 10-22mm f/3.5-f/4.5 EF-S USM lens


Sorry guys I didn't get back to this sooner, I've been out of town. EXIF didn't lie, thats what I was using. The landscape shots are mostly 4 shot compositions (-2, -1, 0 and +1) layered in photomatix and tweaked in PS. The camera was tripod mounted and fired with a remote. 
Thanks guys for the compliments!


----------



## Euterpe (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice shots! looks like a HDR treatment, it's very dynamic picture, thank's to share. ;-)


----------



## sixties.nut (Apr 5, 2009)

Was that Poncho Villa in the background in that one shot ? :-d I Would like to see this place in person too. :thanks


----------



## cmilaprz (Aug 27, 2010)

Texas has been quite famous throughout the world for its high mountain sceneries and the snaps that you have posted over here just proves the point. I think that these are indeed among the best shots taken. The view in each shot is quite different and depicts a different state of mind. Keep up te good work.


----------



## gnuyork (Aug 3, 2010)

jasonp1 said:


> Sorry guys I didn't get back to this sooner, I've been out of town. EXIF didn't lie, thats what I was using. The landscape shots are mostly 4 shot compositions (-2, -1, 0 and +1) layered in photomatix and tweaked in PS. The camera was tripod mounted and fired with a remote.
> Thanks guys for the compliments!


I was going to comment that it looks like you did an HDR treatment, but then as I read further I found that is indeed what you did. Nice look. I usually don't care for HDR, but it works here nicely, and you didn't over do it like a lot of HDR I see.


----------



## Leixlip (Jan 19, 2007)

Thats Texas? wow.
Reminds me a lot of Peru
especially crawling up thru the Andes

I like the big sky.... its very Peru and now Texas too!


----------



## Craig.C (Jul 24, 2010)

Fantastic photos. I live in West Texas and Ive ridden my KTM 525 in the areas you are photographing. It is spectacular and desolate country.


----------



## jasonp1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Craig.C said:


> Fantastic photos. I live in West Texas and Ive ridden my KTM 525 in the areas you are photographing. It is spectacular and desolate country.


I used to live out there too in Alpine and Sierra Blanca...love it out there.


----------



## Petu (Sep 20, 2010)

jasonp1 said:


> Sorry guys I didn't get back to this sooner, I've been out of town. EXIF didn't lie, thats what I was using. The landscape shots are mostly 4 shot compositions (-2, -1, 0 and +1) layered in photomatix and tweaked in PS. The camera was tripod mounted and fired with a remote.
> Thanks guys for the compliments!


Nice pics and places but I think that less is more in HDR. It's too common to see it taken way overboard in many many photoforums.


----------



## jasonp1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Petu said:


> Nice pics and places but I think that less is more in HDR. It's too common to see it taken way overboard in many many photoforums.


I agree..HDR is a matter of taste. Some love the heavy handed HDR look. In most cases I dont


----------



## jimmy jones (Aug 6, 2009)

wow those are some great shots!


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Leixlip said:


> Thats Texas? wow.
> Reminds me a lot of Peru
> especially crawling up thru the Andes
> 
> I like the big sky.... its very Peru and now Texas too!


That's Texas, no doubt, but not all of it. We've got miles of beaches, dense forests, desert, hill country and prairie. One of the things I love about this state--so much diversity here. 

And to Jason--beautiful photos, mate!


----------

